# Email marketing Campaign Suggestion



## kumarudaya (Apr 12, 2010)

*Hi every one i would like to share email marketing campaign types
*

*Direct Email Marketing*

Direct email marketing is nothing but, sending emails to lot of peoples in order to market your products and services, to invite visitors and to make them into buyers.
*Email news letters*

This type of email marketing involves sending emails to existing customers to build or renew the customer relationship, and main thing is to informing customers about your new products and services. Nothing but your making customer up to date. 
*Publishing advertising on others people email*

This is very effective step in email marketing, which involves displaying advertisement in others mail, here you will get spam free email address list, it’s all trusted email address or opt email list because it provides huge potential results.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

It is all SPAM when it hits my inbox. You may get deals from .5% but piss off 99.5% of everyone else.


----------



## kumarudaya (Apr 12, 2010)

i have no idea of that 

anyway thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

agree with jiarby... first I have never purchased anything as a result of an unsolicited email...and when I get one....poof ..into the spam box


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't think that an advert on someone else's email would be spam per se, it would probably depend on the size & obtrusiveness of the ad. After all yahoo & google put little links on their free email accounts.
Ads work best when targetted, i.e. sent to people who are already interested in your product area and this doesn't seem to deliver?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

this is just electronic telemarketing. Creates the opposite of desired effect. Best to build list of opt in slowly to send out semi personalized offers of value.
this is the proverbial ****-against-the wall approach...except now the wall has protection


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Spam when it hits my box also. I hate when they send unsolicited email. I even hate when companies that I previously purchased from send me email I did not ask for. Let me choose whether I want email from you, not just throw it at me.


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

Email Marketing used to be a very effective method for online marketing. But now this process does not work well as most of the people don't even open such type of emails and directly send them to trash folder. People mainly consider them as spam.


----------



## gearbranders (Oct 16, 2009)

Most email marketing I ignore, but there are some companies from which I am truly interested in receiving their emails. The key difference is that I signed up to receive email from them, so it doesn't annoy me and I'm more likely to actually read what they email me.

For example, I get email from several garment suppliers with their specials for the week. That's good email marketing because it's something I volunteered to receive and it's something I'm interested in seeing.


----------



## abchung (Jul 16, 2009)

I will only read it if I gave approval to the person/company. For example: when they have special deals. But if they send too much too often I get sick of it and treat them as spams.


----------

